# USB storage mount auto after I unmount it and I can not unmount it



## mfaridi (Jan 12, 2010)

I read this link
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html
when plug USB storage ,it mount automatic and I can see content of USB storage and use it .
but when I right click of my USB storage and use unmount option , USB storage unmount for second and mount automatic again and I can unmount it .
and I have shutdown system and unplug USB storage and ON system again.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you sure you're not accidentally reopening/remounting it after unmounting?

Try this: insert/mount your USB storage device, close all file managers, open 1 file manager, *right*-click (never *left*-click it!) the device, and unmount. What happens?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 12, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not accidentally reopening/remounting it after unmounting?
> 
> Try this: insert/mount your USB storage device, close all file managers, open 1 file manager, *right*-click (never *left*-click it!) the device, and unmount. What happens?



I do that but this problem do not solve
when I go to 
	
	



```
Places
```
option in Gnome desktop I see two Rally2 
I have this option in Places
1-Home Folder
2-Desktop
3-Computer
4-RALLY2
5-RALLY2
6-Network
I do not know why I ave two RALLY2


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds like hal polling it and remounting it.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

Apart from the fact that it's not the normal behavior.
AFAIK It should remount it if 1) the user is accidentally clicking it after unmounting it, which would result in an immediate remounting, hence my first suggestion, or 2) there's something wrong with the device (or HAL's probing) and HAL is failing to notice the device has *not* just been inserted for the first time.

mfaridi, do all USB devices have the same behavior with GNOME?

Hmm, searching Google returned this.
It also seems there was a similar one a long time ago.


----------



## SoniXAnT (Jan 17, 2010)

hmmmm this sounds like something is reusing your USB device again after it is unmounted, in this case when you try to unmount, you should read something like:

```
umount: unmount of <YOUR-DEV-NAME> failed: Device busy
```

you can see "who is using what" with:
`fstat | grep RALLY2`
(if RALLY2 is the name of your USB device)

and please post the output from:
`% mount`
before and after umounting your device


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 17, 2010)

SoniXAnT said:
			
		

> hmmmm this sounds like something is reusing your USB device again after it is unmounted, in this case when you try to unmount, you should read something like:
> 
> ```
> umount: unmount of <YOUR-DEV-NAME> failed: Device busy
> ...



when I type

```
fstat | grep RALLY2
```
I do not have output
when I type

```
mount
```
I see this 

```
/dev/ad4s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad4s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
/dev/msdosfs/RALLY2 on /media/RALLY2 (msdosfs, local, nosuid)
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 17, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> when I type
> 
> ```
> mount
> ...


Is *RALLY2* the problematic USB device? Do you have the */dev/msdosfs/RALLY2* line in /etc/fstab? Try commenting it out if you do.


----------



## SoniXAnT (Jan 18, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> when I type
> 
> ```
> fstat | grep RALLY2
> ...



at a first look everything seems to be fine, please post the exact error of the unmount:
`# umount /media/RALLY2`
(ensure to be root)


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 18, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Is *RALLY2* the problematic USB device? Do you have the */dev/msdosfs/RALLY2* line in /etc/fstab? Try commenting it out if you do.



No I do not have this line in fstab

```
/dev/msdosfs/RALLY2
```


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 18, 2010)

SoniXAnT said:
			
		

> at a first look everything seems to be fine, please post the exact error of the unmount:
> `# umount /media/RALLY2`
> (ensure to be root)



when I run this command 

```
umount /media/RALLY2
```
I do not see error . only for first time it unmount and mount again automatically again


----------

